# Job Offer - Opinion needed



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All,

I am newbie to the forum...native of India..will appreciate if any of you guys help me out with the below query. few days back got an offer from one of the firms in Abu Dhabi. Wanted to know a few answers with respect to salary and Abu Dhabi work culture.

Below is the breakup of the salary
Basic: 10000 AED p.m.
Gratuity: 15% of basic p.m
Accommodation: 100000 AED per annum
Car loan: 100000 AED (to be repaid in EMI over 4 years without interest)
Furniture allowance: 25000 AED (one time)
Annual leave: 25 working days
air ticket: economy class
water & electricity: to be paid by company
school & registration: maximum 12000 AED/child/year (max 2 child)
school & university allowance: maximum 12000 AED/child/year (max 2 child)

Guys..I am single right now...but may be i'll be married in 2 years time for which the letter mentions an additional allowance of 1200 AED p.m and 10000 AED increase in the accommodation.

Query:
1.) is the accommodation allowance provided enough to be in city like Abu Dhabi...or should i negotiate? (please provide some approx. figure) 
2.) How long the process takes usually (all visa processing, medical n stuff) assuming that i accept the offer tomorrow?
3.) Is it possible to negotiate on the joining date.(I want to delay it by 6-8 months as I have some commitments over here)
4.) The profile is for analyst role (finance) - is this salary good enough for someone with 6 years of experience
5.) How does the grading system works here...i have been offered P1 grade
6.) What about the work permit rules in Abu Dhabi? the letter says 2 year contract which will be renewed every time...can i consider this as a permanent job.

Guys, I need to give confirmation in another 3-4 days. I will be very appreciative of you all if you could share your experience while answering my queries above at the earliest.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

Any body out there...kindly respond to the query..i need to confirm back to the company agent.


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi, 

Page 22 of this thread may help you: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fer-package-questions-post-yours-here-22.html

I am not in the financial field and therefore couldn't advise you specifically on salary. However, if you tell them you need six to eight months prior to starting, they are likely to rescind the offer and find someone who can start much sooner.

My experience went as follows: I signed my letter of acceptance, then told the company I could start a month later. A week before I was to fly, I received an e-mail telling me that they were waiting on a start date for the project...i.e. I had no job.

Moral: the sooner you can fly out, the better. They will not wait six months for you, in my opinion.


----------



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks ladynotingreen...thanks for your reply. that makes sense. what do you think... 100k AED p.a is sufficient for a single person to find a 1 bhk around Corniche....i wont mind travelling 10km each side...what should be rentals for 1 bhk that is 10km from corniche.


----------



## ladynotingreen (Aug 5, 2011)

I do not know where the Corniche is, so I couldn't advise you on that. Good luck with the flat hunt!


----------



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

ladynotingreen said:


> I do not know where the Corniche is, so I couldn't advise you on that. Good luck with the flat hunt!


Ah...I have not been to Abu Dhabi...so i could not give you the exact details for Corniche...but from whatever I have read over the internet...this is what i got from one of the sites..

Corniche. Abu Dhabi's spectacular waterfront stretches for miles from the Breakwater near Marina Shoping Mall almost up to the Mina Zayed port. It has a walkway for the entire length, and certain stretches have sandy beaches. There are also many activities like go-cart riding, playgrounds and even stages for shows. All this against a backdrop of the impressive towers of downtown Abu Dhabi. Come in the evening and you feel as if the whole of Abu Dhabi have come here for their evening walk..

Does this help? Thanks


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, AFAIK, a friend of mine has got a 2bhk for around 75K on 2011, it's not on the courniche area but it's in the center of AD so I think a 100K would be sufficient.

You can also check the rates on dubizzle dotcom


----------



## margin_call (Dec 20, 2011)

What is your joining date?


----------



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

amaksoud said:


> Well, AFAIK, a friend of mine has got a 2bhk for around 75K on 2011, it's not on the courniche area but it's in the center of AD so I think a 100K would be sufficient.
> 
> You can also check the rates on dubizzle dotcom


Thanks amaksoud...the area where your friend got the 2bhk ..how far is it from the corniche. The reason i am asking this is because everyone prefers to have a residence which is nearby to the office (my office is on the Corniche).. 1bhk / studio will be sufficient for a single person..also i am ok with anything located within the 10-15km radius from the Corniche...any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## tuffjam (Jan 9, 2012)

3.) Is it possible to negotiate on the joining date.(I want to delay it by 6-8 months as I have some commitments over here)

Sounds like a good offer to me and I think to expect a 6-8months is taking liberties.


----------



## amaksoud (Jan 3, 2012)

thegame said:


> Thanks amaksoud...the area where your friend got the 2bhk ..how far is it from the corniche. The reason i am asking this is because everyone prefers to have a residence which is nearby to the office (my office is on the Corniche).. 1bhk / studio will be sufficient for a single person..also i am ok with anything located within the 10-15km radius from the Corniche...any suggestions from anyone?


I *think* it's around 10 to 15 min drive to the Corniche


----------



## thegame (Dec 18, 2011)

amaksoud said:


> I *think* it's around 10 to 15 min drive to the Corniche


Thanks amaksoud..hopefully i can find a place nearby to the Corniche..that will reduce the commuting part at least... i have read the public transport is not that good...whats your opinion?


----------

